# How to: Gauloises Zig. Verpackung



## Aloa (7. Oktober 2007)

Bonjour allerseits.

Ich interessiere mich für das Design der neuen Gauloises Limited Edition Verpackung.
Und würde gerne wissen wie ich das mit PS nachdesignen kann. Ich hoffe ihr kennt das Design. Ich konnte im Netz leider nur dieses Bild hier finden und das ist grausam klein und unscharf:
KLICK BILD

Freue mich auf Antworten.
Alexis


----------



## janoc (7. Oktober 2007)

Das Konzept scheint "Malen & Zeichnen" zu sein.
Vermutlich wirst Du mit den verschiedenen Werkzeugspitzen (F5) herumspielen müssen und Dich an Dein Wunschergebnis herantasten.
Oder Du machst Kleckse mit Tintenpatronen/Wasserfarben bzw. Schraffuren mit Buntstiften/Ölkreiden/... und Scannst das dann ein.


----------



## famuz (8. Oktober 2007)

...was auch rockt ist die live trace funktion in adobe illustrator CS2, falls Du das hast.

Ansonsten wie mein Kollege schon erwähnte, jede Menge Handarbeit, die die Frage nach dem reellen Sinn dieser "Kopie" stellt.


----------



## Aloa (16. Oktober 2007)

hi.

es geht nicht um die kopie sondern ich möchte lernen wie man dieses tuscheffekt herstellt. bis jetzt hab ich das nicht rausgefunden.
ich hatte vermutet dass man mit brushes da was reissen kann. nur bin ich kein crack mit einstellungen. wenn jemand was weiss. ich waere erfreut ueber eine nachricht


----------



## Leola13 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hai, 



Aloa hat gesagt.:


> .. dieses tuscheffekt herstellt.



Wo soll der sein ? Was meinst du damit ?

Ciao Stefan


----------

